# First router choice help!



## frenzy (Jun 3, 2015)

First off, I just joined Routerforums. It's good to be here!

I am new to routers, and this will be my first router purchase. Yesterday I was trying to decide on which router I was going to buy between the Milwaukee 5616, and the Bosch 1617. I am having a very strange buying process, with loads of indecision on this! 
First I walked out the door with a Bosch 1617 Router. After reading up on the two more after I got it home I returned it unopened later that day and ordered the Milwaukee 5616-20. After reviewing the online order from Home Depot I realized I did not get the 5616-21 which is the one with the case. When I receive the 5616-20, I will be returning to Home Depot once again to return it and get the 5616-21 so I can have the case. But now I am trying to decide if I should just stick with the Bosch router after all. 
I would be thankful if I could receive some advice on which of these two routers I should actually get. They both seem like good choices. The Milwaukee is a fixed base, obviously and the Bosch is fixed, and plunge base. Further more I see the Bosch has revised it's 1617 to the MRC23. 

Thanks for your time, and attention.


----------



## Dan3103 (Feb 12, 2014)

The MRC23 has a light and a trigger in the handle, which are both nice features. But it costs more than the 1617. If you get the 1617, you will find the plunge base very useful. Many people (including me) have the 1617 and are happy. There sure are a lot of great options out there! Good luck in your decision!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, 'frenzy'; welcome!

Re the Bosch 1617...that's actually a series. If you got both the fixed and plunge bases its a *1617EVSPK*. You can buy it as a 1617 EVS (fixed base only) as well.
The MRC23 is an alternative, not a replacement, in the sense that both are available. The MRC23 is slightly more expensive, as is their bigger 3 1/4hp job, the 1619EVS.

This topic comes up a *lot*! I can't speak for any other brands; I'm a dedicated Bosch fan, but I'm sure the competitors make fine products (just not _as _fine ...  )


----------



## frenzy (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks for the welcomes, and helpful advice.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum.
In my opinion if you only get one router it should be a Plunge router, I personally have had good luck with the Bosch


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I have 2 1617 kits, and love them. The MRC23 is really a separate line of routers to the 1617. While I think Bosch had hoped to start phasing out the 1617 line, the popularity, price point, and the fact it is their only router that will fit in a lift has kept it going.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Bosch, Milwaukee, humbug!! You see in my icon what I like!! ;o) My Ridgid has been a work horse, in the years that I've had it. I even left a screwdriver in the shaft hole, by mistake (instead of using the spindle lock button), and turned it on and it made one hell of a noise. Took it out and it's been working fine, ever since. That was about 5 years ago. Made an entire set of kitchen cabinets since, with it!! Just recently bought my second Ridgid router so I don't have to take the other one out of the table! Also have the Ridgid trim router, that I sometimes forget it's just a trim router....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Hey, 'frenzy'; welcome!
> 
> This topic comes up a *lot*! I can't speak for any other brands; I'm a dedicated Bosch fan, but I'm sure the competitors make fine products (just not _as _fine ...  )


Ditto...
or the customer support...


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I agree with semipro, it should be a plunge, it's more versatile. For someone new to the tool I'd go further and suggest it be a 1 1/2 or 1 3/4hp router, it's light enough to accustom yourself with the options and methods of use. Current mid model tools have all the bells and whistles of the big routers and can also be used in RTs. Mid size models are also good for many inlay projects


----------



## frenzy (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks again for all of the help. So I have decided either the Bosch 1617EVSPK or the Milwaukee 5616-24. I own a lot of Milwaukee tools, and a few Bosch as well and they have all been excellent. I don't think I can go wrong with either one of these routers. Also, as already stated I will definitely benefit from a plunge router. At least I have finally narrowed it down to these to for certain. Now all I have to do is wait for my existing order to arrive so I can return it and re-order!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ghidrah said:


> I agree with semipro, it should be a plunge, it's more versatile. For someone new to the tool I'd go further and suggest it be a 1 1/2 or 1 3/4hp router, it's light enough to accustom yourself with the options and methods of use. Current mid model tools have all the bells and whistles of the big routers and can also be used in RTs. Mid size models are also good for many inlay projects


go with a kit and get both bases...
Bosch 1617EVSPK...
reconditioned is a very good way to go...


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I've also got a pair of Bosch 1617 EVSPK kits, and while i can't directly address the features/benefits of the Milwaukee--here's a few points i like about the choice i made for me...
Hand-held routing--when doing hand-held work, any router's plunge base can do what a fixed base can do, but a fixed base is a fixed base. For that reason, i like a plunge base for hand-held work.

"Normal" table routing--many router kits recommend mounting the plunge base in a table for easier adjustment. Bosch 1617 fixed base is the preferred table base for mounting, leaving the plunge base available for hand-held--so i can swap the motor from table to plunge easily. 

Maneuverability--earlier post suggested a smaller router to get started on hand-held work. I find my 1617's to be as maneuverable as the 1.5 to 1.75 hp machines i've owned. In fact, the 3.5" motor diameter is the same as most in the smaller class.

2 of the Same--well, after the first one, there are times when i want to do 2 table set-ups and not change the settings. Or hand-routing a rabbet in a frame and leaving my round-over set-up in the table alone. By staying in the same brand family, i can use the same edge guide, bushing adapters, plates, dust collection and bases between the motors. Even in a hobby shop, this saves time (and i don't have to spend duplicate money. Regardless of the brand chosen, i'd consider even the first router as the start of a family of routers for this reason. When i bought "palm" router, the Ridgid and Dewalt both appealed to me, but i bought the Bosch Colt for this reason alone as the deciding factor). 

That's my story, and i'm sticking to it!!

earl

earl


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

I like the Bosch but I think you should buy both.
Can't have too many routers.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I have no opinion on this. :jester:

Bosch is spoken here!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

N/a, to be serious there is a big difference between the Milwaukee and Bosch routers. Only you can decide which is the right choice for you. While all routers perform the same basic functions the controls are different between brands as well as the feel in your hands. As Stick said service and parts are important in making your choice: Bosch wins this one hands down. They go way beyond the warranty to make things right. Look at the photo in my last post and you will see my 1617's which are over 12 years old have magnesium motor housings which corroded over time. I called Bosch about this and they said send them in. They came back with shiny new aluminum housings at no cost. No other company backs their routers like this.


----------



## PAD3 (Oct 20, 2013)

Bosch 1617!!!!


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

frenzy said:


> Thanks again for all of the help. So I have decided either the Bosch 1617EVSPK or the Milwaukee 5616-24. I own a lot of Milwaukee tools, and a few Bosch as well and they have all been excellent. I don't think I can go wrong with either one of these routers. Also, as already stated I will definitely benefit from a plunge router. At least I have finally narrowed it down to these to for certain. Now all I have to do is wait for my existing order to arrive so I can return it and re-order!


I own the Milwaukee 5625-20 and its a great router but it is no longer made in the USA and has fallen from grace, much like all the routers in this price range except for Bosch. 1617xxx is the way to go now a days.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

frenzy said:


> Thanks again for all of the help. So I have decided either the Bosch 1617EVSPK or the Milwaukee 5616-24. I own a lot of Milwaukee tools, and a few Bosch as well and they have all been excellent. I don't think I can go wrong with either one of these routers. Also, as already stated I will definitely benefit from a plunge router. At least I have finally narrowed it down to these to for certain. Now all I have to do is wait for my existing order to arrive so I can return it and re-order!


I had a Milwaukee and it was a great router and could be set up in a router table and adjusted from above the table with a long hex key. I had it set up to lift out to change bits, and to reach under the table to lock between height changes. It had a cam lock lever to lock it.

Herb


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I bought the 693 kit around 2002; to date, motor #1 or 2 never saw duty in the fixed base. The 1st 690 motor lived less than a yr, due to plastic shavings from composite decking melting on the windings, brushes, etc, etc. The 1st thing the mech. said when I brought it in was "You been doing composite decks?" Yeah? He slid it back to me, better off buying another and or stop routing the material. He said at least a dozen routers crossed the counter in a couple months same problem.

The 2nd router is still running, (13 yrs later) and never came near composite decking; it's pretty much my go to router in the shop or jobsite unless I'm routing/hogging material from PT lumber and or using big bits. The last 5 + yrs I've heard/read many complaints about PC routers and others of its products, I guess maybe I got lucky with the 75182 I bought.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ronald, the 75182 number is the part number for just the base of your 7518 router. The 7518, 7538 plunge version and the 690 series routers are the only ones I would recommend from PC. The Bosch 1617 routers are much quieter and have more hp than the 690 series PC's.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

the 7518 has inadequate bearings...
plan on them failing....

http://www.routerforums.com/table-m...above-below-table-height-adjustment-more.html


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Stick, mine have not failed.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I find the Bosch 1617 to be easier to handle free hand tasks. Its fixed base can be used as a top adjusting lift (although you do have to reach under to lock it down). The 1617 EVSPK is very hard to beat since the kit comes with both bases. There are a couple of adapters you may want to get to handle Porter Cable sized brass bushings (for pattern cutting for example), but they are quite cheap. Or you can just get the Bosch steel bushings. Bosch 1617 accessories are very well made, and dust collection ports are shipped with many of them. 

Customer service reportedly is really good from Bosch (although I've never had to use it. I have two Bosch motors so I can keep one in each base, already set up. I used the 1617 for several years in my table, but now have a Triton TRA001 for table use. It is very similar to the Milwaukee, but I find the Triton too top heavy to manage doing hand held work. I'm older and really don't like to have to muscle a tool around anymore. 

Check this balance thing out on the Milwaukee, which does have many fans in this group. I recently got a Bosch Colt for light duty hand held work because I really want to have extremely good control over the router, which can cause a lot of damage in an instant if you lose control. I also have a Bosch 10 inch compound sliding miter saw, which arrived in perfect condition and has never required any adjustment at all. Their portable contractor table saw also has a sterling reputation as does their battery operated drill. 

I am definitely a Bosch fan.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mike said:


> Stick, mine have not failed.


new and old are worlds different...
and you are not production by the hour/day/week/month....
but what pissed me off the most was the pathetic CS from PC because I'm commercial... 
not having an inside track like 99% of the rest of the WW world shows what Porter Cable is really like...

according to my bearing wholesaler the bearings in the 7518 are rated for 24,000 peak RPM and 18 to 20,000 RPM sustained...
then there are the POS speed control caps... 

PC use to be bench mark... since their acquisition it's been a down spiral for them...
it appears that the same thing is happening to PC that has happened to Delta...

they blew me off... cost me a thousands of dollars... hurt production and the bottom line... 
just maybe I can save somebody else the grief...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

" I also have a Bosch 10 inch compound sliding miter saw, which arrived in perfect condition and has never required any adjustment at all."
-Tom

Ditto for me; it's what originally sold me on Bosch quality. It's also when I stopped buying Makita for the exact opposite reason (8'' circ. saw and then a grinder crapping out...buh-bye, M.
(the grinder for really really bad design/manufacturing decisions on Makita's part)


----------



## frenzy (Jun 3, 2015)

Woah you guys have a lot of routers! There's a lot of good information to think on here. It seems like the Bosch 1617 kit is router of choice by a lot. Other than price what significant comparisons of features do you like better with the Bosch compared to the 5616-24? I was actually leaning towards the 5616-24 but if the Bosch 1617xxxx really is that much better I will get the Bosch instead. I guess I'm just having a hard time distinguishing the important differences between these two. 
Thanks!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

N/a, (This will stop when you edit your profile with a name you want to be called on the forums) The Bosch 1617 combo kit is what all the other combo kits are based on. Better turret design, great handles that are very comfortable and provide very good control, industrial quality parts... the list goes on.

What is a lot of routers?


----------



## frenzy (Jun 3, 2015)

Holy cats, most people have a routing table . You have a table of routers! Very nice.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

excellent Bosch customer service....
they have it all over everybody else...
better made tools...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I like the colour!


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Mike,
So now I'm confused yet again, maybe they changed the model #s, I don't know. I already had a 7539 so when the 75182 arrived I didn't see the need to keep the paperwork with it. 

However I am able to view the 10/15/08 purchase order from Amazon.com of the PC 75182 and Benchdog prolift.

PC motor


----------



## Roloff (Jan 30, 2009)

Sorry, I think you did it right the first time: the Bosch 1617 series has a refinement that only comes from YEARS at the top of the heap. I'm currently making do with a Dewalt kit but it's something I settled for because of changed circumstances. I'd grab my Bosch kit back in a NY minute. (And my Festools, if my Fairy Godmother's listening.) I've had Porter Cable, Festool, Bosch and Makita. The Makita came closest to that smooth-as-a-Rolex feel that Bosch specializes in. The Makita was quiet as well as strong. If you add in affordability, the Bosch has never had an equal since the earliest days, when a single-speed Porter Cable 690 ruled the roost.

Features on paper are not the real deal. Feel in the hand is closer to Best than any set of specs will ever be. That being said, none of the big name brands are dogs, not even Ridgid, which went with an eccentric diameter of motor body. They will all suffice. You'll learn over time what features are the best fit.


----------



## frenzy (Jun 3, 2015)

Roloff said:


> Sorry, I think you did it right the first time: the Bosch 1617 series has a refinement that only comes from YEARS at the top of the heap. I'm currently making do with a Dewalt kit but it's something I settled for because of changed circumstances. I'd grab my Bosch kit back in a NY minute. (And my Festools, if my Fairy Godmother's listening.) I've had Porter Cable, Festool, Bosch and Makita. The Makita came closest to that smooth-as-a-Rolex feel that Bosch specializes in. The Makita was quiet as well as strong. If you add in affordability, the Bosch has never had an equal since the earliest days, when a single-speed Porter Cable 690 ruled the roost.
> 
> Features on paper are not the real deal. Feel in the hand is closer to Best than any set of specs will ever be. That being said, none of the big name brands are dogs, not even Ridgid, which went with an eccentric diameter of motor body. They will all suffice. You'll learn over time what features are the best fit.


Thanks for the detailed response, it is duly noted. What happened to your Bosch kit, and your Festools?


----------



## Roloff (Jan 30, 2009)

Theft.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

frenzy said:


> Thanks for the detailed response, it is duly noted. What happened to your Bosch kit, and your Festools?





Roloff said:


> Theft.


Ouch . someone stole your Festools . That should be considered a Cardinal sin


----------



## frenzy (Jun 3, 2015)

Roloff said:


> Theft.


Sorry to hear that. Hopefully they get what they deserve.


----------

